# Seatbelts/weird smell



## DL500 (May 7, 2004)

I'm being a bit picky here but the front seatbelts always hit the plastic trim on the pillar. After just a week of use there are small scuff marks on that plastic.

Thinking of sticking some kind of protective material on the plastic pillar trim.

Anyone else run into this?

My biggest complaint about the X-Trail is the plastic trim could be better quality, other than that the X-Trail has been great.


----------



## DL500 (May 7, 2004)

*Weird smell*

We've driven about 600km in the X-Trail so far.
About 4 or 5 times we could smell a sulphur smell.
Other than that, the engine seems to run okay.

Does anyone know if this smell is normal or is it an
indication of some improper combustion?


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

DL500 said:


> We've driven about 600km in the X-Trail so far.
> About 4 or 5 times we could smell a sulphur smell.
> Other than that, the engine seems to run okay.
> 
> ...



The cathalytic converter (not shure about the spelling) is braking-in, it's not so normal at Nissan cars, some VW's I had smell terrible during the first month, later they smell "normal".


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

hyundais are the same way


----------



## alsterac (May 25, 2004)

DL500 said:


> We've driven about 600km in the X-Trail so far.
> About 4 or 5 times we could smell a sulphur smell.
> Other than that, the engine seems to run okay.
> 
> ...



Hi all,

I'm a newbie to this forum and a proud owner of a brand new Silver X-Trail SE from Ontario.

I've noticed the "smell" too, but I assume it will go away in due time.

I love my new X-Trail but have a few quirks about it that I was hoping someone could answer.

1. I was wondering if anyone else has the problem of the dual trip odometer & clock resetting to zero each time the engine is turned off. Is there any way of stopping the trip odometer from resetting or is this design intent from Nissan. If so, then this is a poor design, because it is not very useful.

2. Does your car alarm LED, mounted just below the windshield, flash when it is armed. Mine does not, but I do know that the alarm system works fine because I tested it by arming it while sitting in the car and then opening the doors.


----------



## DL500 (May 7, 2004)

Alsterac,

1. Our 2 trip odometers work normally. They definitely don't reset after each trip.

2. From memory alone, I think the alarm LED goes solid red when you lock the doors. After 20 or 30 seconds then it starts to flash slowly. It's not the quick flash that you usually see with alarms. Will double check next time I get a chance.

Seems like our car is making less of the sulphur smell now but I still smell it now and then. We're up to 1100 km.

Does anyone know how well the X-Trail is selling so far in Canada? We're quite happy with ours except the front seatbelts put little dings in the plastic whenever they retract quickly.

I found the brakes are excellent. Handling is pretty good too for a compact SUV.




alsterac said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a newbie to this forum and a proud owner of a brand new Silver X-Trail SE from Ontario.
> 
> ...


----------



## alsterac (May 25, 2004)

DL500 said:


> Alsterac,
> 
> 1. Our 2 trip odometers work normally. They definitely don't reset after each trip.
> 
> ...




DL500,

Thanks for reassuring me that the trip odometer and alarm system should be working as I expected. I have taken the car back to my dealership to repair the faults.


----------



## tanka (May 17, 2004)

alsterac said:


> DL500,
> 
> Thanks for reassuring me that the trip odometer and alarm system should be working as I expected. I have taken the car back to my dealership to repair the faults.


I saw this problem from x-trail UK forum. It's caused by a broken fuse. Try to check the owner manual :thumbup:


----------



## DL500 (May 7, 2004)

Can you give us the website for the X-Trail UK forum?
I'm looking for a database of info on the X-Trail that would indicate fixes for problems, common problems, etc.

Thanks




tanka said:


> I saw this problem from x-trail UK forum. It's caused by a broken fuse. Try to check the owner manual :thumbup:


----------



## alsterac (May 25, 2004)

tanka said:


> I saw this problem from x-trail UK forum. It's caused by a broken fuse. Try to check the owner manual :thumbup:



The culprit to my trip odometer resetting and alarm issue was due to a missing fuse. Actually, I was told by the dealership that when the X-Trails are shipped from the factory, they purposely remove the fuse that controls the trip odometer, alarm and door key chimes so as not to drain the battery during shipment. It is up to the dealership to install the fuse before delivering it to the customer. That's what that spare fuse in my center armrest box was  

Anyway, simple problem solved.

I have an SE and was considering adding the rear spoiler as an option. Does anyone know if the spoiler adds any wind noise at highway speeds or if it collects dust/debris easier on the rear windshield. Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## DL500 (May 7, 2004)

"door key chimes" ? Is this the sound the car makes when you leave your key in the ignition or is it the sound it makes when you lock the door?

My X-Trail doesn't beep when we lock the door. It just flashes the lights. I wish it would beep so we know the car is locked within looking for the lights to flash.





alsterac said:


> The culprit to my trip odometer resetting and alarm issue was due to a missing fuse. Actually, I was told by the dealership that when the X-Trails are shipped from the factory, they purposely remove the fuse that controls the trip odometer, alarm and door key chimes so as not to drain the battery during shipment. It is up to the dealership to install the fuse before delivering it to the customer. That's what that spare fuse in my center armrest box was
> 
> Anyway, simple problem solved.
> 
> I have an SE and was considering adding the rear spoiler as an option. Does anyone know if the spoiler adds any wind noise at highway speeds or if it collects dust/debris easier on the rear windshield. Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## tanka (May 17, 2004)

DL500 said:


> Can you give us the website for the X-Trail UK forum?
> I'm looking for a database of info on the X-Trail that would indicate fixes for problems, common problems, etc.
> 
> Thanks


http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/xtrailuk/
http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/Australian_X-trail/
:cheers:


----------



## alsterac (May 25, 2004)

DL500 said:


> "door key chimes" ? Is this the sound the car makes when you leave your key in the ignition or is it the sound it makes when you lock the door?
> 
> My X-Trail doesn't beep when we lock the door. It just flashes the lights. I wish it would beep so we know the car is locked within looking for the lights to flash.



DL500,

Its the sound the car makes when you leave the keys in the ignition.


----------

